# Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten



## TR22 (27. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das BalticLiner 1411 zu kaufen da es genau die Maße hat die ich suche.(Trailer und Motor sind schon vorhanden)

Leider finde ich im Netz sehr wenig Infos dazu.

Hat von euch jemand ein Baltic Liner? Evtl. sogar ein 1411 und kann etwas über dir Qualität und Fahreigenschaften mit 15 PS sagen?

Wäre wirklich sehr dankbar.

MfG TR22


----------



## Don-Machmut (28. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*



TR22 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ein Baltic Liner? Evtl. sogar ein 1411 und kann etwas über dir Qualität und Fahreigenschaften mit 15 PS sagen?
> 
> Wäre wirklich sehr dankbar.
> 
> MfG TR22



moin 

ein bekanter von mir aus dem hafen hat das boot 1411 angler .... ...das boot leuft mit einem alleine ca.34km/h mit 15ps Mercury hinten dran ..allerdings hat er bemängelt das das boot wenn er hinten alleine sitzt nicht so schön ist gleiten kommt und er sich dazu immer in die mitte stellt beim anfahren ....
dann hat er sich antirutsch oberfläche raufgepinselt, zum ein und aussteigen war es ziemlich glatt :q ( rentner ) 
von der Verarbeitung her nicht das schlechteste was ich gesehen habe ...ich weiß aber jetzt nicht wie es bei dem boot mit der selbst lenzung ist ...ich glaube aber da steht auch immer wasser drin 

alternativ auch kein schlechtes boot in der größe wäre ne HILLE UTILITY 420 .....die ist besser verarbeitet ..zb. mit rutschfesten böden ..... schöner freibord für die bootsgröße usw.


----------



## HD4ever (28. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> ....
> allerdings hat er bemängelt das das boot wenn er hinten alleine sitzt nicht so schön ist gleiten kommt und er sich dazu immer in die mitte stellt beim anfahren





das hast du bei *JEDEM* Boot wenn du das über Pinne fährst ! 
kann da dann nur ne Pinnenverlängerung empfehlen und in der Mitte zu sitzen ... oder halt Fahrstannd weiter vorn 
sonst kann ich zu dem Boot nix weiter sagen, sieht aber ganz brauchbar aus


----------



## allegoric (28. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*

Ich hatte mit meinem Urlaubs-Vermieter gesprochen, der in der Nähe von Wiek wohnt. Er meint, dass die Boote in Polen hergestellt werden und gar nicht so schlecht sind. Früher wurden die aber in D produziert. Also typisches Outsourcing ;-).

Gewicht zu Länge passt, daher wäre ich nicht sooo skeptisch. Am besten hinfahren und ausprobieren. So weit ist es ja nicht weg ;-).


----------



## whaler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*

Also bei *jedem *Boot hat man das bestimmt nicht!
Das kommt ja auf die Rumpfform, Länge, Motorisierung etc an.
Gruß Martin


----------



## TR22 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*

Na das hört sich insgesamt ja mal nicht schlecht an. 
Hauptsache die Qualität (Materialdicke, Motorspiegel,usw) ist i.O.
Etwas Trimmung muss ja bei den meisten Booten sein. 
Mal gucken ob noch mehr Erfahrungen kommen.
Möchte ja erst im Frühjahr zuschlagen ;-)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*



TR22 schrieb:


> Möchte ja erst im Frühjahr zuschlagen ;-)



warte nicht zu lange gerade um diese zeit sind die preise immer recht günstig zum kauf ..auch  auf messen gibt es immer mal wieder ein Schnäppchen zu ergattern #h
ab Januar und Februar steigen meist die preise |krach:


----------



## allegoric (30. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*

In der Anzeige von Baltic Liner steht:
"ACHTUNG!!! 
Ab Januar 2015 kann es zu einer Preisanpassung seitens der Werft kommen. Unsere Boote werden dann (je nach Typ) bis zu 20% mehr kosten! 
Wenn Sie allerdings Ihr neues Boot noch bis zum 22.12.2014 verbindlich bestellen, bekommen Sie noch den alten Preis, selbst wenn Ihr Wunschliefertermin erst 2015 sein soll! "

Wollts nur posten, weil es dazu passt.


----------



## TR22 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit BalticLiner Booten*

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Ich finde die Aussage "könnte zu einer Preiserhöhung kommen" nur etwas merkwüdig...
Naja, ich muss eh noch etwas aufs Geld warten. Von daher kann ich mich eh nicht zu einer schnelleren Bestellung drängen lassen oder überzeugt werden...

Schade eigentlich ;-)


----------

